# Happy Birthday Fowler!!!!!!



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Gooooooood morning Sunshine! Happy, Happy Birthday!

Sorry the WeePigg stripper was booked. You'll have to settle for this one.

[YOUTUBE]R09tLraavgk[/YOUTUBE]



*I know I posted just after midnight, but I plan on celebrating your birthday by sleeping late. LOL


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

And of course we need cake. One that's appropriate for breakfast.....


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lady.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

*
(((hug)))

â¢&#9835;&#9834;&#9617;H&#9617;A&#9617;P&#9617;P&#9617;Y&#9617;B&#9617;I&#9617;R&#9617;T&#9617;H&#9617;D&#9617;A&#9617;Y&#9617;&#9834;&#9835;â¢

(((hug)))​*


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Found you a fairy gnome.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday Fowler !!!!



:nana: :nana: :nana: :nana: :nana: :nana:


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday ...hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Have a great day!!!!

[YOUTUBE]Iej43J-CUn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Happy birthday, Fowler!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday :clap:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

TIME TO PARTAAAAY!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Have a great, wonderful, grand Birthday!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Have a fabulous day young lady!!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy bday fowler. U prolly get some interesting presents


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

happy happy bird day!!!! I hope it is a sweet one!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Hope your upcoming year is fabulous -- you deserve a grand one! Happy birthday, Fowler.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Happy Birthday Fowler!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Here's hoping your birthday is a great day.
Happy birthday Fowler.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

They say it's your birthday,
Well happy birthday to you!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjF1bG5LUcs]The BEATLES "Birthday" song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Fowler!!!!! Doin my Magic Mike dance for ya right now!!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday you sexy thang!!!! Hugs to you my friend!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Age? Doesn't matter. I'll just keep spankin. You say when.  










Happy Birthday Fowler!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you, my ST family!!!! You guys and gals ROCK!!!!

Today was my first day off in a long time and I didnt even have to ask for it, Yeah me!!

Didnt have time to spend with the grandsons, so after I woke up I went to a little antique resturant and treated myself to a chicken sammich and bought a cute little sheep. Then off to get hay, cleaned poo out of the stalls, sheared Boomer (he had a hot spot)...I need another day off, but I am gratefull I got this one.

Ya'll are the best ((((((hugs)))) to all of you!!

BTW I'm missing wePig and there's a lot of bacon on this thread...Hmmmmm....LOL!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> Age? Doesn't matter. I'll just keep spankin. You say when.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you know that's what I wanted for my Birthday!! Please sir may I have another?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Just psyc...ho...otic...hic?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Fowler said:


> How did you know that's what I wanted for my Birthday!! Please sir may I have another?



Fowler, You do realize that being spanked is not a very "Penetrating" experience......:happy:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Depends on what you're being spanked with :kiss: I've been a very bad gurl


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Depends on what you're being spanked with :kiss:



Good, reply...........


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Depends on what you're being spanked with :kiss: I've been a very bad gurl



Then maybe you need to be spanked by three men, just to atone for your bad behavior.......:happy:


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Happy, Happy, Happy to our Fowler Flower,,,,,,

ya old geezer,,,,your now ready for....

Geritol every morning and no assatall at night.......


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Well...you got the no assatall part right...LOL

Thank you LA, I hear banjos playing in the background, lol


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Fowler...hope you had a great day...:clap:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Happy Birthday!! I hope you had a great day!!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

If I blame the time difference, can I wish you a belated happy birthday? I sure hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry I'm late. I was a bit busy this weekend! Happy Birthday!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

missed it too Fowler but hope you had a good one! ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday. Hope it was a good one.


----------

